# Monthly Constipation



## Mojosue (Aug 30, 2002)

Been struggling with IBS for a few years, at first it was diarreah and weight loss, now its slowed up and is constipating. Im starting to see a pattern of monthly constipation, starting at ovulation, holds on for a week, sometimes sorts itself out when the period starts and then sometimes waits till its over. Till then Im bloated, a little frustrated, no BM, digestion just grinds to a halt really. So I guess its hormone related (get me, am I scientist or what?) Does anyone have any suggestions on what I can do to help stop it happening. Im not on any contraception at the moment as this is part of the efforts to find out whats going on with my guts.. (so far we've done a few months abstination, but my man is waiting for his Snip appointment. hope his hormones dont kick off now and cause him troubles)Anyway, any advice would be welcomed, other than eat more fruit, fibres etc drink water etc (been there etc etc)Suex


----------



## linesse (Sep 18, 2000)

My gyno, who is very knowlegable explained this recurrent constipation as I too suffer this.It seems that progesterone, which peaks at ovulation, slows the bowel and can cause constipation. Normal, healthy levels, mind you, trigger C. in IBSers, if you are prone to C.I suffer C and pain during ov. every month. The pill, which adds more progesterone makes me C all month and increases painful spasms.I have no C advice other than the same old ####


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2002)

This is my pattern too. Thanks for the info


----------



## Jadair (Aug 28, 2002)

I'm just the opposite. Before my period, and during, I get D, a lot. This has happened ever since I can remember. D D D everytime it's time for "cousin red" to visit, and over stays "it's" welcome. My Mom told me that she said the same thing happened when she had her periods. I don't get it, some Doctor's don't agree that it't true. At least the gynos I went to. It's like, "oh, it's all in your head" ha, it's all in my tummy doc, seeya, time for a new gyno.Just thought I'd share...Jadair


----------



## Mojosue (Aug 30, 2002)

thanks for sharing your experiences.... I used to have IBS D, made loads of changes over the years and now its C I had been on contraceptive rods which the herbalist I saw was not keen on - and i think I understand why, contributed to the IBS D, panic attacks, anxiety - state of body/mind problemThen I had the pill, so I had a clear week each month, but now Im not on anything. Maybe its just a matter of waiting for my body to clear itself up after years of contraceptive use... fiber just made it slower than it was, but its not often painful and crampy liked the IBS D was. Just silent, bloated, still. Sue


----------



## webbsusa (Feb 1, 2001)

My C gets worse during and immediately after my period (the first two days after). The absence of the hormones is what seems to hurt me. Until June, I took BC pills continously (meaning I always took "active" pills)so I woulnd't get a period, and that helped tremedously. I did this under my dr's advice, and it basically put my IBS into remission. I went off the pill in June because we're going to start trying to have a baby this month. Until a few weeks ago, I had a miserable summer with the worse IBS ever. My C was terrible and led to god-awful hemmies and fissures. I got Mike's tapes a few weeks back, though,and they have been wonderful. I am going to the bathroom regularly and without pain, even during my periods. The tapes have been such a blessing.I'd consider the tapes and also see if perhaps BC pills would help you.Good luck!Webbie


----------

